

Can we talk about the copilot's depression now? HELL YES - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/03/andreas-lubitz-and-stigma-of-depression.html

======
informatimago
This blog article misses a lot, by concentrating on small aspects and a
specific case. Pilot depression? Talk about all employees (or civil servant)
depression!

    
    
      http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_S.A.#Staff_suicides
      http://www.policesuicidestudy.com/
    

(And what about suicidal terrorists?)

The point is that there's a global problem with society (the disfunctional way
it's organized) which leads to mental illnesses, increasing drug usage,
increadible psychotrop chemicals usage levels, etc, almost everywhere.

~~~
DougN7
Agree completely. One big problem IMO is that we are taught by the media to
prize and chase pleasure. Sex, drugs, partying, whatever. Those don't fill the
soul (whatever that is) with long term joy and stability. They usually don't
create stronger long term relationships. As boring as it sounds, turning
outwards, helping others and considering their needs first is what produces
the best relationships, and that adds tremendous peace to life.

And although that will help in many people's cases, depression and chemical
imbalances are real and need processional help.

------
pizzeys
> Or how about the common-sense idea of having two people in the cockpit at
> all times? Apparently new to Lufthansa.

Is this necessarily 'common sense'? If it was a flight attendant who'd downed
the plane, we'd all be lamenting how it should be common sense not to let
people who are not as closely vetted or scrutinised in a locked room with an
axe and the pilot in command...

------
jacquesm
I've flagged this because it appears to try to hijack an issue in the news to
push the authors book.

~~~
pseudobry
Except the book is free, probably a good resource for people who need help,
and it's in the footer, not tied any particular blog post.

